

 my iAd-supported Gaia GPS Lite app was approved today - andrewljohnson
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gaia-gps-lite/id333273242?mt=8

======
andrewljohnson
We have always had this app as a demo/restricted version. It would restrict
how long you could record tracks and how many map tiles you could download at
a time.

With iAds, we thought maybe we could monetize better than just converting over
to our paid app, since Lite users outnumber paid users 10 to 1, even with the
restrictions.

It will interesting to see how it goes - we'll be monitoring conversion to the
paid app and we'll have to make sure this doesn't muck up the works.

------
aditya
Can you talk more about the integration process, etc? Also, an update with
some numbers later would be awesome.

~~~
andrewljohnson
The integration was simple... my co-founder timfbowen did all of it in a
couple of days.

However, we did get rejected once because the ads wouldn't disappear when
users are offline. In our app, we need to have some sort of restriction or ad
offline (because it's mostly used offline), so we now show a house ad after we
disappear the iAd when the user is offline.

As for numbers, we'll be excited to see and I will share. We have about 100k
people who upgrade the app when we do releases now, and over 1,000 downloads
per day, so we are hoping for a decent CPM and more revenue as the userbase
grows.

------
nym
Would you have done this with another ad system if you weren't limited to
iAds?

~~~
andrewljohnson
We have always just advertised the paid version in the Lite version and had
restrictions.

We probably would have tried a different ad platform at some point, but iAds
are reportedly getting good CPMs, and they provided a good impetus to do it.

